
It’s time for administration to swallow their pride with the new Cal Poly logo - newman8r
https://mustangnews.net/its-time-for-administration-to-swallow-their-pride-with-the-new-cal-poly-logo/
======
newman8r
Went to Cal Poly. I think the old logo is great. I think the writer here hit
the nail on the head as to how I feel about the new one:

> In fact, the only thing worse than paying $340,000 for a logo that looks
> like it was downloaded from freelogodesign.org would be deciding to use it

